# Camera Suggestions



## Superman (16 Oct 2010)

Hope everyone is doing well on there, I pop on now and again for a browse to see how things are going along.

It's about time that I ventured into getting a DSLR camera and "thought who best to come to?" - well the answer was you lot!

I'm going on holiday next year to Australia with my girlfriend so fancy a camera that is suitable to capture the lifelong memories that the holiday will give us. I don't want to spend the earth but don't mind paying in the region of Â£300-Â£400 to get myself something decent.

I've always fancied getting a Canon as I had a Canon bridge camera previously but don't really know the ins and outs of the DSLR world.

So could someone give me any suggestions for cameras to be used on a holiday that would be reasonably portable (I'll get a camera rucksack) but will give me a good enough image for our lasting memories.

Thanks in advice...
Clark

Edit:
Just noticed that maybe an improved bridge camera would be an option rather than a DSLR - any suggestions of those types would be welcome too.


----------



## Simon D (16 Oct 2010)

Have a read of this:

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/kidding.shtml

This will show you the difference between a decent Canon bridge camera (G10) and a very expensive DSLR (Hasselblad H2 and P45+ with the Hasselblad 55-110mm lens). Not much differnce in quality but a saving of some $39,500  

It's not so much the camera or the glass, but the user and his or her ability to get the machine to perform to it's max.

I know you need a decent DSLR and lenses in certain circumstances but for holiday/family/every day pictures I really rate the Canon G10. Also not as bulky to carry around. There is a G11 and last month a G12 available but I can't see the benefits of the later models

Hope that helps!


----------



## PM (16 Oct 2010)

Nikon D40x/D60 on ebay. That's what I'd do.

You can't beat DSLRs cos you can change lenses, and have 100% control over settings.

If you want something with you all the time, then I'd suggest an iPhone 4. Very impressive camera. Plus 720p video recording!


----------



## George Farmer (17 Oct 2010)

Any of the entry-level budget DSLRs are fine.  It's the lenses that really make the difference.

If I were you then I'd go for the basic entry level Canon or Nikon body with kit lens.  Learn the basics and if you really get into it invest in decent lenses.  You may outgrow the body in a few years, but decent lenses will last a life time.

The reason I suggest Canon or Nikon is that they have the best line-up of lenses.

High-end compacts and bridge cameras are fine, but don't offer the flexibility and image quality of DSLR and good glass.


----------



## mlgt (17 Oct 2010)

I would say go to Jessops and have a play. Set yourself a budget and also what you want the SLR to do for you.
If its for taking photos of fish and tanks then I guess many will suggest a macro lens for this.

Ive just bought myself a Canon 60D and a few lenses to play around with and cost me Â£2k. However I love taking photography and see this as an investment for a camera which will last a long long time.


----------



## Tom (17 Oct 2010)

> This will show you the difference between a decent Canon bridge camera (G10) and a very expensive DSLR (Hasselblad H2 and P45+ with the Hasselblad 55-110mm lens). Not much differnce in quality but a saving of some $39,500



Yeah sure, for the low-rent images displayed there the average person won't find much difference - also he's only printing small images (A3). Print something A0 or even billboard sized and still tell me the G10 is as good as a Hasselblad. Also, those images are resized and reduced in quality for web use. They're different tools for different jobs. I'm sure my Micra will beat a Zonda on bootspace, but when you use the Zonda for what it's actually intended for....


----------



## Dave Spencer (17 Oct 2010)

People love to say that the camera doesn`t matter, yet they all have several grands worth of gear, and wouldn`t dream of using a G series Canon ahead of a full frame, medium or large format. I wouldn`t be swapping my D700 for anything for weddings inside a church, no flash and a 200mm lens fitted. Nor would the professionals with their gear.

I am in the market for a top quality P+S so that I can always have a camera on me, but the Canons are a little too big. Portability is a big advantage of P+S, but I can`t be doing with the shutter lag of cheaper ones.

Have you considered the Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX3. It is basically a rebadged Leica, and a highly regarded camera? You could wait for Panasonic to rebadge the Leica D-Lux 5, but that could drift out of your price range.

Dave.


----------



## Superman (17 Oct 2010)

Thanks, I'll have a few reads through all your comments above.

I've contacted an old colleague who I borrowed their Canon 450d for some fishy shots and I seemed to like it - they're interested in selling it so going to see how much as they had a few lenses with it too. Last time they wanted about Â£350.


----------



## Simon D (17 Oct 2010)

Tom the original post says:


> I'm going on holiday next year to Australia with my girlfriend so fancy a camera that is suitable to capture the lifelong memories that the holiday will give us.


and: 


> So could someone give me any suggestions for cameras to be used on a holiday that would be reasonably portable (I'll get a camera rucksack) but will give me a good enough image for our lasting memories.


and:


> Just noticed that maybe an improved bridge camera would be an option rather than a DSLR - any suggestions of those types would be welcome too.


I was replying to Clarkes post and giving him suggestions as he asked for. The comparison of the G10 over the Hasselblad is relevant for everyday use, If he asked what camera would be best to reproduce pictures on on A0 or B1 or for billboard pictures then I would not have suggested it.
Dave posted:


> wouldn`t dream of using a G series Canon ahead of a full frame, medium or large format. I wouldn`t be swapping my D700 for anything for weddings inside a church, no flash and a 200mm lens fitted. Nor would the professionals with their gear.



Clarke is going on holiday and not looking to be a professional wedding photographer. I don't dispute the benefits of a decent DSLR over a P+S but I thought my suggestion was valid  

The G10 is a great bit of kit for family/holiday/everyday use. Not for the proffessional though obviously....


----------



## Simon D (18 Oct 2010)

Tom wrote:


> I'm sure my Micra will beat a Zonda on bootspace, but when you use the Zonda for what it's actually intended for....


The Micra will get you from A to B as will the Zonda. Do you want to spend Â£150K of Â£500. If one had that kind of money to play with then the original question would not have been asked 

A Zonda will not beat a Micra around the "everyday" streets of London


----------



## Tom (18 Oct 2010)

Yes I agree with everything you just said - my reply was simply to point out the irrelevance of that article, as the two are not comparable.


----------



## Dave Spencer (18 Oct 2010)

I wasn`t having dig at you, Simon. It just makes me laugh that all these "professionals" like to say the gear isn`t important, when they use nothing but top quality gear.

It is a bit like saying the car isn`t important in F1. It may not make the person a better driver, but it makes them faster. I may not be a better photographer, but I can get results in more demanding situations.

Dave.


----------



## mlgt (18 Oct 2010)

Also I have to add. I have a Canon S90 and the camera is amazing to use. It has the features of an SLR all packed into a good sized camera. 

This is my daily camera which I keep in my bag for any oppurtunities for photo moments. 

Go try it out as well as a few different SLR's. What someone finds comfortable, may not be the case for you.


----------



## Simon D (18 Oct 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Yes I agree with everything you just said - my reply was simply to point out the irrelevance of that article, as the two are not comparable.


Of cousre they're comparable, they're both cameras and  both take pictures  



			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I wasn`t having dig at you, Simon. It just makes me laugh that all these "professionals" like to say the gear isn`t important, when they use nothing but top quality gear.


I know you weren't having a dig Dave, no offence taken and none intended to you. A professional can to make the most out of what he's got, a bit like The Stig can drive any car faster than a layman.

I was just reposnding to the OP with what I believe to be a sensible suggestion. I'm not having a go at anyone, we all have our preferences


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Oct 2010)

rather than just going into a shop and trying every canon in your price range (if choosing a dslr) buy a compact flash card, or borrow one. Then shove it into the cameras you try in the shop and take the card home and view them. 

This is what i do when buying a lens. It's great when you play, but i like to see the results on a monitor. 

Or, google the  camera make, and look for sample images from said camera


----------



## Tom (18 Oct 2010)

> Of cousre they're comparable, they're both cameras and both take pictures



One is the highest end professional equipment you can buy, and the other one takes snaps - quite good snaps. I was only pointing out that using the hasselblad for the type of shots and reviews in that link is not even beginning to test it's capabilities.


----------



## Superman (29 Oct 2010)

So today, I've been into Jessops and London Camera Exchange to ask for their advice.

I asked for a "camera to capture the holiday" and they both suggested the Panasonic LUMIX DMC-TZ8 Â£179 or TZ10 for Â£220 - something I was happy with given they're supposed to know their stuff and that they're below my budget of Â£300-Â£350.

I took my SD card with me and took some snaps and I'm not sure if some of the settings on the camera were low as the photos are rather pixelated (spel!) - I might of not had it on a superfine setting.

They suggested that that size of camera would be good for holiday use as carrying around a full sized DSLR might be a pain.

So I'm going to look into these today and I did like the look of the Panasonic G10 but didn't have chance to look at that.


----------



## mlgt (29 Oct 2010)

Did you try out the Canon S95?


----------



## PM (29 Oct 2010)

Hi, if you're looking at a compact, the Canon S95 in literally the best in the world. For a better deal you could go for the S90.

I'd be getting an S95 if I was after a compact, read some reviews it's great!


----------



## Superman (29 Oct 2010)

No, they didn't show me that. I'll read up on it.


----------



## mlgt (29 Oct 2010)

Its a great camera and I have the S90 when it first came out 

After coming back from hong kong a few weeks back and playing with the S95 I am gutted I didnt wait lol.

However you have the money and you make the decisions. The only drawback for the S90 is that it doesnt (i think) do vids in 1080. Also it misses a few of the new "play" modes.


----------



## mlgt (29 Oct 2010)

http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/s95.htm

review


----------



## PM (29 Oct 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/s95.htm
> 
> review



I told u! It's official, The World's Best Pocket Camera! haha


----------



## mlgt (29 Oct 2010)

LOL! Im more than happy with my S90. Amazed with the simplicity they have managed to put in a small camera.


----------



## Superman (30 Oct 2010)

After another trial run, I'm going to get the TZ10. 

Cheaper than I expected but looks good and the reviews suggest that it is or one of the best for holiday use.


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Oct 2010)

Superman said:
			
		

> After another trial run, I'm going to get the TZ10.
> 
> Cheaper than I expected but looks good and the reviews suggest that it is or one of the best for holiday use.



I have a TZ7 and I am pretty happy with it, its not a DSLR but outside shots for holidays its pretty good and the video quality is excellent even on low light, indoor photos I am afraid without a flash most of them will come out pretty bad.

The TZ10 is very similar to the TZ7, just make sure you disable the GPS photo tagging or your battery will run out very fast, on a full charge expect around 400 photos, for holidays would recommend a spare battery.


----------



## Dave Spencer (31 Oct 2010)

I would take what Ken Rockwell says with a huge pinch of salt! :? 

Dave.


----------

